# Mass Effect - Error/Message



## Respetite (Jun 6, 2008)

http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=masseffectyc2.png

This appears every time I click the 'play' button on my Mass Effect CD menu. I installed the game without it telling me there was any problems, yet when I try and start it this happens. 

My system specifications are as follows;

1GB Ram

300GB HD - 200GB of which is free

512MB ATI X700SE 

AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3000+ 2.01GHZ 

Windows XP 32-bit Service Pack 3

Could anyone who thinks they may know of the problem help me - I'm rather useless with computers and couldn't for the life of me solve it alone. 

I have also tried their tech. support forums but have had no replies and last time I had a pc-related issue this site helped me greatly. 

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Please click on "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and run through all the steps listed. Post back with results.


----------



## Respetite (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the link and I've pinpointed the problem. My ATI Radeon 512MB X700 SE is getting pretty old now, and it seems the shader version don't match the game. This is from one of the 'can you run it?' sites;

Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 3.0 , You have - 2.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 3.0 , You have - 2.0 

Is there any way I could solve this problem without upgrading my graphics card? (Which at the moment I can't afford)

Any help would be greatly appreciated - just hoping there might be a way to 'trick' the game or something.

Sam


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Generally no - you'll have to buy a new graphics card.
However, for example Oblivion has a mod that makes it possible to play with older cards, but im not aware of any such thinkg for Mass Effect.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

My apologies for the late reply.

I believe there may be some options open to you for "tricking" the game into working, but I'm not familiar with them myself. I will get someone who has that knowledge to jump in and post.


----------



## Respetite (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Indoril. Should be interesting to see if anyone could possibly remedy it.


----------



## stevieb33 (Jul 6, 2008)

the same message happened to me as well but some of the numbers are different. i dont know what to do about it, i might just return the game.


----------

